# DMI3 (miami)



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Just asking.. a 3 hours block is less packages than 4 hours block (more packages). Let me know. Thanks


----------



## RM305 (Jan 21, 2017)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> Just asking.. a 3 hours block is less packages than 4 hours block (more packages). Let me know. Thanks


I am new to flex and will be doing my second block this Friday. On my first block it was a 4 hour block and was given like 60 packages


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> Just asking.. a 3 hours block is less packages than 4 hours block (more packages). Let me know. Thanks


yes they normally have 20-30 packages, but sometimes they take longer to delivered. So you never know what you can get.

I got a block with 16 packages on mothers day at the rate of $88. it took me 2 hrs to finish but that's the best one I ever had.
4-8pm


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well they typically will have a lower package count but that doesn't mean much.

I've never done a 3 hour block....however, today, they thought the 12-4 block people who were loading(I was one) were doing 3 hour blocks and gave us 3 hour routes. Funny part, it was over 3 hours from start time to finish with at least 30 minute late load. I finish my 4 hour blocks with 50plus packages faster! 

I'll NEVER take a 3 hour block ever!


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

The reason I asked is last week Amazon offered me 4 hours block in the morning and I took offer one 4 hours block per day everyday. Now this week they offer me 3 hours block instead 4 hours everyday. Unforunity I rejected that offer everyday this week. LOL.. I suspected that I done within 3 hours on 4 hours block everyday. But most I did done it in 2 hours 4 times. I have one 4 hours block on this Friday. I will find out what offer they give me for tomorrow in the morning.

Or im thinking they tried to get me 2 3 hours blocks per day so I can get paid $108 instead $72.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> The reason I asked is last week Amazon offered me 4 hours block in the morning and I took offer one 4 hours block per day everyday. Now this week they offer me 3 hours block instead 4 hours everyday. Unforunity I rejected that offer everyday this week. LOL.. I suspected that I done within 3 hours on 4 hours block everyday. But most I did done it in 2 hours 4 times. I have one 4 hours block on this Friday. I will find out what offer they give me for tomorrow in the morning.
> 
> Or im thinking they tried to get me 2 3 hours blocks per day so I can get paid $108 instead $72.


 I think the first thing you have to figure out is if it's actually possible to do 2 blocks a day at your location. At miami gardens it's very rare to see a lot of afternoon blocks so getting a 2nd block for the day is difficult and rare.

Seems there's been a big onboarding push lately and why blocks are slowing down for veteran drivers and new drivers are getting lot's of reserved block offers.......... at least seems so? Was real busy yesterday but mostly new drivers, I just so happened to have a reserved block.

Also starting to see more 3 hour block offers as well.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Actually I don't go Miami garden.. I usually go Virgina Garden (DMI 3) and I did get a lot of offers for second blocks (most after 4pm) but I rejected it all because when I arrive home and last minute I get offers. I don't want to drive back to DMI 3 in around 40 minutes.. I'm trying to figure out why they don't offer for evening block in the morning. Or they prefer once I done with 4 hours blocks then receive offer for evening. Oh well


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Four hour blocks are usually less driving even with more stops. I prefer that then driving across town all day. Give me 3 or 4 zones and I am good.


----------

